# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  خبر صدمني للأسف ...

## mylife079

"بثت صحيفة يديعوت احرونوت العبرية مساء الثلاثاء على صفحات موقعها الالكتروني وآي نت فيديو كليب للنشيدة المشهورة "لما نستشهد بنروح الجنة" من إنتاج قناة طيور الجنة الإسلامية الأردنية للأطفال. 

وقالت الصحيفة إن قناة طيور الجنة انضمت إلى سلسة قنوات عربية تحرض على إسرائيل، وبث وإطلاق الشعارات المناوئة، على حد تعبيرها.وجاء الفيديو كليب الذي نشرته الصحيفة مترجمًا إلى اللغة الانجليزية، إضافة إلى ورود بعض مقاطع الأنشودة في التقرير المنشور على الصفحة الالكترونية."

وتابعت الصحيفة بالقول:"دعا معلق إسرائيلي آخر إلى قتل هؤلاء الأطفال النجوم حيث قال: أرى أن من واجبنا أن نقتل هؤلاء الأطفال قبل أن يكبروا، من المؤكد أن سيصبحون إرهابيين، وعلى الإسرائيليين اليساريين أن يستيقظوا من غفلتهم لان كل العرب على نمط هؤلاء. بالمقابل، رأى أحد المعلقين في الموقع أن الشعب الإسرائيلي لا يختلف عن الشعب العربي المسلم، حيث قال: نحن أيضًا لا نختلف عن هؤلاء، هنا يعلموننا أن الخدمة في الجيش أهم من كل شيء."

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لا اله الا الله 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم ما ظلى شي غير تدخلو فيه
القنوات الفضائيه واغلقوها والنت بينشرو فيه اشياء مش منيحه
والقنوات اللاخلاقيه بشجعوها
واخر شي رجعو على الاطفال 
حسبي الله فيهم

مشكور محمد واسفه اذا كثرت بالحكي

----------


## mylife079

لا اختي ما طولتي  مشكورة على مرورك

فعلا شي محزن ما ظل غير الاطفال يبلشو فيهم والله حرام

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 

حرام

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 


شكرا على المرور هناااااء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
قتلوا الأنبياء والرُسُل

قتلوا الموحّدين

قتلوا الرهبانية المبتدعة حتى!

قتلوا القانون الدولي

قتلوا الحرية والإنسانية

سلبوا الأرض ونهبوا الخيرات واستباحوا الأعراض

اطبقوا على البر والبحر والفضاء

قتلوا الأبرياء 

سبوا النساء وقتلوا الأطفال بوحشية

امعنوا في خرق العهود

حاصروا وشرّدوا

وسعوا في الأرض فسادا وفتنة

قطّعوا الأوصال وفرّقوا بين الأوطان

فرّقوا بين الأخوة

صنعوا العملاء والخونة

باعوا اعضاء شهدائنا بأثمان بخسة

لوّثوا العالم بقذارتهم

نشروا الإباحية

صنعوا المسونية

اغتالوا الشرفاء

كتموا على الحقائق

كمموا افواهنا

اعتدوا على الرسول الكريم

سيطروا على العالم كله



واليوم نستغرب ما يقولونه عن اطفالنا .. أقالوا اطفالنا كذبا وافتراءا؟؟

لا والله ما قالوه كذبا ولا افتراءا ..

نحن اهل الساميّة .. وهم البعيدون كل البعد عنها .. نسبوها لأنفسم وهم المفسدون في الأرض


لا نامت أعينهم .. حثالة الأرض .. قذراة لوّثت العالم

وسينهون انفسم قريبا لا محالة .. أعدكم ..
[/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمود على المرور الرائع

----------


## بقايا الحب

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

نعم صحيح انا قراءت الخبر وكان في بعض التعليقات من اشخاص بجد تنرفز الواحد

لا وشو 

الي بجلط اكتر انو ما بدهم نعلم ولادنا حب القدس وفلسطين بدهم العرب يظلو نايمين على اذانهم حتى الاطفال

الله يلعنهم 


انا بنصح كل ام واب واخ واخت انو هالقناة تكون دايما تفتح لمسامع الاطفال 

بجد قناة رهيبة ورائعه 

انا اخواتي حافظين اكثر من نص الاغاني 

ولو انهم يصرعونا

بس والله يستفيدو 


ويا رب يا رب يا كبير 

انو يكون فتح القدس والاقصى على ايدين ولادنا 

ولكل انسان عربي 

علم ابنك انو دائما سيكون هو القائد  للجيوش التي ستفتح القدس

وربيه على هذا النهج 

لعل ان يخرج من ذرارينا امة صالحة وقادة تفتح القدس فتح عمر 

-رضي الله عنه -



وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك الاروع بقايا الحب

----------


## عاشقة ريان

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ بس شو ظل يا عرب شو ظل

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
*التردد الجديد لقناة طيور الجنة على قمر نايل سات 

(11316) عمودي – على مدار النايل سات
او* *(11317) عمودي – على مدار النايل سات** 


**
تردد قناة طيور الجنة على قمر عربسات
11623 
عمودي
27500
*

*سبحان الله .. كلما اعلنواحربا على الدين أطفأ الله حربهم .. بإيقاف البث على التردد القديم ، وصلت طيور الجنة وقناة الأقصى الفضائيتان الى مناطق اوسع من العالم ..*

*لا تقلقوا .. في رعاية الله هُم 



*[/align]

----------


## mylife079

مشكور محمود

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ما ظل غير يقتلوا الاطفال ,, والله حرام ,, !!!!!

مشكور وفعلا خبر يسبب الصدمه ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

على فكره فكرة الموضوع (خبر ضد المنسف)
بعين الله على هاليهود

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الغلط راكبهم من راسهم لأساسهم وشو بدهم بقناة للأطفال يعني شعب متخلف اليهود

----------


## بقايا الحب

مين حكالك يا تحية انو شعب متخلف

يا اخي هدول مش متخلفين 

هدول بدهمش يطلع من ولادنا ناس تحاربهم 

بدهم يانا دايما ساكتين وبنهز بروسنا متل السحالي 

فهمت 

 :Big Grin: 


وبشكرك على مرورك بالنيابة عن محمد  :Big Grin:

----------


## mylife079

شكراً لكل من شارك في الموضوع 

بقايا الحب تحيه عسكريه بنت الشديفات هدوء عاصف شذى الياسمين

----------


## تاج النساء

ونحنا شو شغلنا غير نحرض ع اسرائيل لازم اصلا مش نحرض لازم نحارب

----------


## mylife079

صح لسانك انوس 

شكرا على المرور

----------


## Rahma Queen

هذا إن دل على شيء فهو يدل على شدة جبنهم
سبحان الله
رغم ما لديهم من اسلحه إلا انهم اجبن من طفل ليس بيده سوا بعض كلمات نطقها تعبيرا عما يشاهده كل يوم
"رغم الاسى .......... صامدون"
ومشكور mylife

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور رحمة

----------

